# Booting FreeBSD 9.2



## macondo (Jul 9, 2014)

I installed FreeBSD 9.2 I chose for it to coexist with Debian Stable. In other words, I chose 'partition' instead of the entire disk and later on, took the default partition.

After the installation, I rebooted it but it went back to Debian, there was no place to choose which of the two OSes to boot, it just went back to Debian as if FreeBSD never existed. Any files I can edit? thanks...


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2014)

What to edit depends on what boot loader is installed.  As that was probably installed by Debian, look there.  It might be Grub.


----------



## macondo (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

